# First IVF cycle



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello to everyone

I'm new to this so bear with me! Im 40 and this is my first IVF cycle, im on day 6 of gonal-f and going for my first scan and bloods today! Very nervous, just hoping its working! Ive been aware of cramps on and off since starting injections and feeling bloated. I was going to go for acupuncture whilst doing IVF is this a good idea? Any comments much appreciated. Hope you are all doing ok.

Ju x


----------



## Having Hope (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello sweetie  

I want you to know that you are not alone and I wish you the best of luck! 
Just like you I joined FF yesterday and I am starting my first IVF injections tomorrow.
The feeling of being bloated is normal with the stimulation as you grow some precious follicles. Acupuncture is excellent and if you find that it relaxes you it's a bonus. I have herd some really good stories from women who had the acupuncture. Keep us posted X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Ju!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Good luck with your treatment!!! Yes, bloating and cramping is all normal, it is the follies getting stimulated.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Quite a few ladies have acupuncture during treatment, there is a "Acupuncture Reflexology & Chinese Medicine" section ~ CLICK HERE 

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE There is a thread full of success stories there!

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. Well had scan yesterday and have 6 follicles on left ovary at less than 6mm and 9 on right, 3 less than 6 and 6 are measuring 6-9mm, after 5 injections of gonal-f. Clinic phoned today to say my oestradiol level shows my follicles are growing nicely so feel bit happier about that. Had a bad day yesterday, complete meltdown! Much better today. How are your injections going Having Hope? Hope you getting on ok. Keep me posted.
Ju x


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the info Wraakgodin, much appreciated

Ju x


----------



## Having Hope (Jul 21, 2013)

That is wonderful news hopeful Jules! I am so happy for you and your follicles. Well done!  
Glad to hear you are feeling much better today. I can completely understand and empathise how emotional this whole experience is. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
I am still the same and can not shake my negative feelings yet.
First day today with my stimulations. Whooping 5 ampules of combined FSH and LH. Had to inject twice   Follicle scan on Monday after four days. I just hope and pray for my 3 silly, little follicles to grow.
Crazy how much of a roller coaster this whole thing is and so stressful how expensive it can get.


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi HH

Thanks. Sending you positive thoughts. I totally agree, its such a rollercoaster of emotions, one minute you can be so positive and then the next you think its never going to work!  Got my fingers crossed for you x Very stressful and very expensive


----------



## Having Hope (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello Hopeful Jules  

How are you getting on sweetie? Keep me posted please. I am crossing my fingers and toes for you!

I am on day 3 injecting, twice in the afternoon. I was told to divide the 5 ampules in to 2 and inject on both sides bellow my belly button. So far so good. It stings quite a lot and leaves me bloated and swollen. I had a bad headache last night but everything else is ok. I am going for a check up scan on Monday to see if there is any reaction to the drugs. I am feeling very positive so far but I have suspicion that it is due to the hormones I am taking.

Wishing you the best of luck!!!


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Having Hope

Thanks. Good to hear you are feeling positive. I'm lucky to have the pens for injecting, they are great, just once a day, i was injecting in my stomach but have been told to change to my leg now, stings more there   I'm heading down to glasgow tomorrow for my scan and bloods on monday to see if my follies have grown, fingers crossed  I have woke up with a headache everyday since starting stimms but last few days ive been fine, don't think this weather helps either! Keeping everything crossed for you. Keep in touch and let me know how monday goes.


----------



## Shell78 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm on my first ivf cycle and have just done my 2nd injection of buserelin. My first one yesterday took me almost an hour to get the courage to do it but I did! Yesterday's went all red one slighty stung today's has gone into a rash like redness? Is this normal? I've only joined a couple of days ago and not sure how this all works.x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Ju, crossing my fingers for your scan tomorrow! Sending positive thoughts to you and others having treatment right now. Being hopeful is great. 

Hi Shell, I'm on day 3 of buserelin today. I noticed a small circle of redness about half an hour after yesterday but in another half hour, it was gone. My nurse said it might sting a bit but I've found it ok so far.


----------



## Shell78 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Sarah, thanks for the reply. I'm finding after half hour or so the redness goes. Got a very swollen stomach and felt light headed today. All worth it tho. I start my 2nd lot if injections on Friday. All very exciting times for us. Hope all goes well for you.x


----------



## Having Hope (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello ladies  

Hopeful Jules - I wish you loads of luck and I hope you get plenty, big, juicy follicles on your scan! Let me know how it goes   
I didn't do so well today. Only 2 growing on my left ovary, 12mm and 9mm. Nothing on the right. The clinic told me that we are going to go even with two considering my diagnosis of POF. They are hoping that there will be two eggs and with ICSI you never know. Trying to cheer myself up but I can't. Having a very bad day today.  

Shell78 - Hello and welcome. Don't worry about the redness dear. It is very normal to get reaction and side effects of swelling and being bloated. Try to do them after some ice on your tummy and do them extra slow. Wishing you good luck!!!


----------



## Hopefull 37 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Ladies, Im about to go for my 1st ivf consultation in a mth, I am very nervous but trying to be hopeful and u all seemed pretty clued up! any tips?


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks girls. Good scan today going for egg retrieval on Wednesday, fingers crossed, nervous and excited. Having hope so sorry you're scan not what you hoped for but bear in mind you only need one good egg, sending you hugs   shell78, completely normal to feel bloated, I got headaches too initially, means drugs working  sarahsuperdork, when is your scan? Fingers crossed it all goes well. Hopeless 37 best of luck with your appt, hope it goes well, keep me posted.
Ju xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Jules, my scan is on the 8th, counting down.  Good luck with your EC. 

Hi Hopeless, good luck for your first appointment. Not sure what to say in terms of tips other than don't feel rushed; ask as many questions as you can think of.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hopeless 37 said:


> Hi Ladies, Im about to go for my 1st ivf consultation in a mth, I am very nervous but trying to be hopeful and u all seemed pretty clued up! any tips?


Here is a link that might help, Hopeless - "Questions for your first cycle consultation" ~ CLICK HERE Although some of the questions might not apply as this is for ICSI.

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## Hopefull 37 (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks for the advice everyone, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Having Hope (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello Hopeful Jules  

How did the EC go on Wednesday? Sending you loads of positive energy  
Mine is on Monday, keeping everything crossed I get a good eggie!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck Having Hope, have a relaxing weekend to prepare.  Hope yours went well, Jules!


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi girls
Had ec on Wednesday, 7 eggs, 6 fertilised, going for et in the morning. 
Good luck for Monday havinghope, keep me posted.
Sending positive vibes to you all.


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi hope you don't mind me gate crashing. Good luck with the egg transfer, how was the egg collection? 
I'm currently waiting to start my first round of ivf. On cd 33 today just want to get started but terrified at the same time. 
How's everyone else? X


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi kellogs
Ec was absolutely fine, bit crampy afterwards but nothing to worry about. I was the same starting too but it's went really quick. Good luck x


----------



## Hopefull 37 (Feb 25, 2012)

when they collect the eggs are you awake?


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

I wasn't awake, they call it conscious sedation, think some people drift in and out of sleep, i was totally asleep till i arrived back in my room. It was absolutely fine. Good luck for monday havinghope, fingers crossed you lots of eggs    

Ju xxx


----------



## Hopefull 37 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks hopeful Jules, it makes me feel better about it, wat about when they put the back in?


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

ET was no problem at all. The worst thing is having a full bladder. I never even felt a thing. It was very quick and straightforward. Dont worry!


----------



## Hopefull 37 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks hopeful Jules,I feel much better knowing wat happens now


----------

